# Dovetail jig advice



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Good day gents. I am trying to decide which toy, I mean tool, I should purchase next. I would like to purchase a dovetail jig but keep the budget at around 200.00. I see porter cable models on Amazon in this price range and they do seem to have decent reviews.
Maybe I should back up a bit. I am new to the whole router thing but have sprung for a decent router table on CL, seems decent enough, list price was
600.00 but picked it up for 65.00, never had been used and came with a really
Nice fence . Over the last year I have become semi proficient but still have a long way to go. Rout her is a DW 618 fixed NAS with a plunge base as well.
I would like to start making my own cabinets and Drawers And would love a good dovetail jig to help me out, I know I can't afford the high end models. But do as a good many in the 200> range. Is the MLCS DOVETAIL JIG MASTERY SET Decent Or Would i be Better Off With Something Like The Porter Cable 4216?
Thanks for the advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Robert, I can't say for sure, but I bought one (I think Porter Cable) back a few years ago, and I've never used it and I don't think I ever will!! So, if you are interested, I may be willing to sell it. I'll have to look at it tonight, and I'll post some pictures (I'm at work, now.), and look and see what I paid for it and see how much I would be willing to let it go for. I know I bought a couple additional size plates to go with it. I don't have the original box, but everything else is there. I'll get it all together tonight and post a pick of it. I think it had a video also, on how to use it.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks N'awlins77. Would appreciate it. Out of curiosity, based on your name I assume you are from the 504 area. Born in Morgan City but grew up on the north shore myself. Live in P'cola area now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

RBreland said:


> Thanks N'awlins77. Would appreciate it. Out of curiosity, based on your name I assume you are from the 504 area. Born in Morgan City but grew up on the north shore myself. Live in P'cola area now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Born, Raised and will DIE in 504!! LOL Cool, yea I work in Morgan City sometimes, and go through if a lot on my way to Lafayette! And also work on the North Shore! I've got a Sister in law that lives in the P'cola area!


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

I have the PC 4212(?) works well. I haven't used it a whole lot but it does make good joints without much skill.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Most of my family lives in the Mandeville, Covington area. Anyway, if you get the pics uploaded and everything looks cool I'm sure we can work something out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Rockler Dovetail Jig*

Amazing, I was able to find everything!! Kind of had everything a bit scattered. But anyway, Robert, as I said before, I never used this once. I did mount the jig on a piece of timber, and had all intentions of at least playing around with it, one day. But just never did. And don't think I'll every be interested. I built all my cabinets for my kitchen, and the drawers, I used my faithful Pocket Hole jig. 

As the pictures will show you, I have the Combo Dovetail Jig, the dust collector, 3 dovetail bits, Distinctive Template Style A and Distinctive Template Style C, 1/2 to 8mm collet adaptor, 7/16 guide bushing and the 8 page book. The A & C plates were sold separately. 

As you can see on the last pick (yep, still had the invoice, from 2012), I paid 195.17. I'll let it go for $175.00. +shipping. As you will see and can see in the pics, I never opened the bag to the two additional templates I bought. And the 3 pits and the collet still has the cosmoline on them. 

And if Robert decides to pass, this offer is to anyone that might be interested. I could use the room in my tool chest!! ;o)


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

So the PC412 looks like a 12" jig. It seems to work ok for you OTtow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

And Robert, to be exact, I live on Bestbank of the Mississippi, in Marrero! Just a hope skip and jump for N'awlins! LOL


----------



## morgantheship (Oct 19, 2014)

I just recently purchased the same combination of items from Rockler. However I did not purchase the additional two Style A and Style C Templates. For everything else I paid $162.00. So with the two Templates I believe that is a very fine deal.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Only thing about the Rockler jig is the template are plastic, so you most NEVER lift the router up while the bit is sti!ll turning. It also has a slightly different offset than the PC. Rockler occasionally have a demo class on this jig,so keep your eyes peeled for one in your area. The dust collector is nice as well.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's my PC 42xx setup (currently using a different router).

The cobbled together 'accessory' serves to collect dust and stabilize the router during operations.

The jig itself, once dialed in, works well for what I do, the hose connects to my primary dust collection system and very little dust escapes.

Yes, it's a 12" jig.


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

Tom that's ^ pretty sharp.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

That looks like a quality setup Tome. 
What I am
Looking to do is make drawers and cabinets and have the dimensions able to be reproduced easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

So just to get things straight by people more knowledgable than me. I am really considering purchasing nawlins Rockwell dovetail jig that has never been used with all the accessories he is including. If it were you would you purchase this or go with the PC 4216 for 169.00 and free shipping? Just trying to make the best purchase possible. I will wind up spending a bit more on the rockler
With no warranty but that is ok if it is a better product/deal. You can see the pictures of what nawlins is offering.
I am aware
Of the plastic fingers but don't know if that is a big beal as long as I let the router come
To a complete stop before repositioning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Personally, I don't use DT jigs. How certain are you that you will use it? I've bought some tools over the years with the intention of heavy use but found it didn't really work for me. But, there a lots of people that do use DT jigs a lot so it just depends on you.

As to the specific jig, I would read the comments on the rockler site about it. there are pros and cons that are brought up there. Over all the comments are positive but it's a good idea to scan through them. You will learn a lot.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I've had the PC setup for quite the while, in fact before adding all of the crazy setup for dust control I touched base with Rockler to see if their dust control chute (which appears to be included in Nawlins gear but might check to be sure) to see if it would 'bolt up' to the PC jig. It does not, so the creative juices began to flow to do my own.

Before I got the PC jig I fiddled with a 'clone' from I forget where, probably Harbor Freight that was a big pain to get setup and had little in the way of readable documentation. Gave it away when the PC came in, different world for setup.

I'm not familiar with the Rockler jig but my experience with their other products has been very positive.
The plastic 'combs' should be OK, they're just to guide the bushing, they support no weight if properly setup, one can damage the PC 'combs' just the same with a mishap and replacement for the Rockler's are probably less expensive.

The size (12") has never bothered me, it is limited when compared to larger, high dollar jigs but for standard drawers, 12" should be sufficient.

If I was starting over again, Nawlins stuff would be very attractive but still compare it to the PC 4216 jig which if I recall correctly, includes everything you need to get going without dust control and the additional 'designer' combs. 

Tough choice, glad I don't have to do it again


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Been using a 4216 for 5-6 years...don't use it alot, but when I want dovetails...she has always severed me well. Joints are tight and clean looking. Thru, half-blind, sliding and box joint templates are top notch. Marginal learning curve, but plenty on YOutube to walk ya thru the first few attempts.

If I were to do it again, now... I"d spend a few extra bucks and go with one of the Leigh offerings....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RBreland said:


> Thanks N'awlins77. Would appreciate it. Out of curiosity, based on your name I assume you are from the 504 area. Born in Morgan City but grew up on the north shore myself. Live in P'cola area now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Robert, any relation to Fred Breland. I work with Fred at Lockheed Martin at Michoud?


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, I'm from Morgan City orginally but my dads' family is from perry county Ms. I do recall a Fred from High school in Slidell ( Salmen High)but no relations that I'm aware of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Robert,

I'm not rushing you to decide, just give me a heads up if you decide not to buy my dovetail jig, so I know that I can bury this thing back in my tool chest. Or maybe I'll put it on Craigslist, if no one is interested with it here. Thanks!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

schnewj said:


> Robert, any relation to Fred Breland. I work with Fred at Lockheed Martin at Michoud?


Interesting, I worked at Michoud back in 76-77 on the first External Tank as a sheet metal and fabrication inspector. I was there for the first tank Rollout and got the Certificate and Bronze Medallion depicting the rollout. I was back again in the mid 80's as a Tool and Die and Jig inspector. I lived on Bourbon Street above the Chris Owens Club for over a year and needless to say had a blast. My favorite city in the U.S. of A. and am a big Saints fan.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> ...she has always severed me well....


Please don't use words like "severed" in this forum! :wink:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

patlaw said:


> Please don't use words like "severed" in this forum! :wink:



OPS!!!:surprise:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Ken Bee said:


> Interesting, I worked at Michoud back in 76-77 on the first External Tank as a sheet metal and fabrication inspector. I was there for the first tank Rollout and got the Certificate and Bronze Medallion depicting the rollout. I was back again in the mid 80's as a Tool and Die and Jig inspector. I lived on Bourbon Street above the Chris Owens Club for over a year and needless to say had a blast. My favorite city in the U.S. of A. and am a big Saints fan.


If you were at Michoud in the 80's as a QC, then I must have known you. Which shift did you work?

I was the Safety Department supervisor on 3rd from around 82' to 86', but I worked all of the shifts and knew just about everyone that worked the floor.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

N'awlins77 said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> I'm not rushing you to decide, just give me a heads up if you decide not to buy my dovetail jig, so I know that I can bury this thing back in my tool chest. Or maybe I'll put it on Craigslist, if no one is interested with it here. Thanks!



Hey Nawlins. You may have not gotten the pm I sent. I would like to purchase the jig. Let me know the best way to get you paid and sent. I recently had back surgery and don't see myself driving to N.o. Or anyone from my family making the trip to P'cola anytime soon. So I don't mind kicking in a few extra bucks to have it shipped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Ken. One of my good friends worked on the external tanks back in the 80's. Held name was Stuart Bakay. I think he sprayed the foam on the tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Btw. I am also a member of a saints report forum. Any of you guys belong to that forum as well? Handle on there is P'cola WhoDat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

RBreland said:


> Btw. I am also a member of a saints report forum. Any of you guys belong to that forum as well? Handle on there is P'cola WhoDat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use to be. Gonna have to check it out, again.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

schnewj said:


> If you were at Michoud in the 80's as a QC, then I must have known you. Which shift did you work?
> 
> I was the Safety Department supervisor on 3rd from around 82' to 86', but I worked all of the shifts and knew just about everyone that worked the floor.


In the 70's I worked the 2nd shift and the 80's the 1st shift. As far as remembering names I am sorry but my memory is almost nil these days. Seriously though I have family members I see and can't remember their names. I can remember places and the like but names I don't know why but I am at a complete loss. I worked all over the world on aircraft for over 25 years and I doubt if I could name more than 10 men I worked with.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

I have the PC Dovetail jig. I love it. Very easy to set up. Very easy to use. Cannot say enough about how awesome it is.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I also have the PC 4216 dovetail jig and if you download and print the supplemental manual from the Porter Cable site you will find it is nearly as versatile as the high dollar Leigh jig. In some cases more so actually.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

RBreland said:


> Hey Nawlins. You may have not gotten the pm I sent. I would like to purchase the jig. Let me know the best way to get you paid and sent. I recently had back surgery and don't see myself driving to N.o. Or anyone from my family making the trip to P'cola anytime soon. So I don't mind kicking in a few extra bucks to have it shipped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Lee. I sent you a pm, let
Me know if you got it o not. Ready to make the deal but would rather do it through email or
Pm instead of post personal info on a public
Forum
Robert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry for not seeing your messages, Robert. I did send you an e-mail, today. And replied to your messages. Sorry I had not replied yet. Hit a little health speed bump Sunday night. 
I


----------

